
Edward Snowden offers to help Brazil over US spying in return for asylum - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/17/edward-snowden-brazil-spying-asylum
======
tbastos
As a Brazilian living in Europe, I think Brazil would offer some compelling
advantages for Snowden over Russia and Europe.

Today, despite its many problems, Brazil offers more civil liberties and is
more willing to confront the US than Europe. Our government is notoriously
chaotic and naive, and ideologically most Brazilians are pro Snowden. He would
find many allies there, not only Glenn Greenwald.

His only concern in Brazil (besides violence etc.) would be not being
kidnapped by the CIA and smuggled back to the US. In this regard Brazil is
probably less safe than Russia. But Snowden is probably smart enough to handle
this.

It would be awesome to see Snowden enjoying the summer Olympics in Rio all
healthy and tanned, taking pictures with american celebrities, accompanied by
a Brazilian model, etc. Maybe this could help him stay in focus to eventually
get his amnesty.

It would also be a win for Brazil as they want to improve information security
and Snowden is the best consultant they could possibly get. He would likely
make a fair amount of money in Brazil, also.

------
salient
So disappointed no EU government is willing to stand up against mass
surveillance by actually giving him asylum. They're all a bunch of cowards and
hypocrites. Brazil sounds like a pretty good place for him to be, though, and
he'd be getting the chance to work closer with Greenwald, too.

~~~
weland
A good portion of the EU is made up of NATO members. It is, indeed,
disappointing for me as well.

~~~
salient
That's no excuse. Democracies should stand up to democracy and human rights,
not defend its "allies" at all costs - _especially_ when said "allies" are
backstabbing them by spying on every one of their citizens. That's why I think
it's more cowardice than anything - or hypocrisy in the sense that they're
just as bad, and would be just as bad as US in their situation, while
pretending they aren't as bad right now.

